# youtube music quality



## benclassic (Jan 13, 2013)

Can you live with it? Listening to youtube classical piano music?

I've found some decent work on youtube. I ripped some videos and extracted the sound and feel happy with it.

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

all good with me


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

OK as long as it's out of copyright or is free.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Meh. I cant be *****... I prefer spotify. Even easier to use. And the quality is always good enough.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

YouTube runs the gamut from execrable to professional quality. Sometimes you need a bit of luck to get the gold from the ore.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

None of the YouTube rips I've done are up to scratch in terms of sound quality. I don't bother anymore. I'm quite happy with Spotify which I can't distinguish from Cd when I listen through my headphones on my iPhone.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

YouTube sounds terrible to me. It is good for sharing examples on these forums, etc., but that's all. Spotify is scary. When I loaded up Spotify it loaded up _all_ the music I had ever listened to that still had lingering file fragments floating around on my drive or something. I found this very creepy. I stick with my Rhapsody account.


----------



## apricissimus (May 15, 2013)

Some Youtube videos sound pretty good to me. Obviously, the sound quality runs the gamut though. The fact that when I'm listening to Youtube it's always on a computer with cheap headphones might mask and deficiencies in audio quality though.

But I am not an "audiophile". And Youtube is a great source for sampling things that are new to me.


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

It's ok to me, but I noticed that the sound quality is really bad on 240p videos, I think the sound is more compressed.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

I've never had a problem with youtube sound quality. Sure, some videos are pretty bad, particularly the older ones from like the 50s/60s, but the vast majority sound every bit as good as any professional recordings I've purchased. Then again, I'm one of the people who can't tell the difference in quality between my 1990 Magnavox TV and the spiffy new high-def ones...both look perfectly fine to me lol.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

The phrase is an oxymoron


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

apricissimus said:


> Some Youtube videos sound pretty good to me. Obviously, the sound quality runs the gamut though. The fact that when I'm listening to Youtube it's always on a computer with cheap headphones might mask and deficiencies in audio quality though.
> 
> But I am not an "audiophile". And Youtube is a great source for sampling things that are new to me.


Yup. I grew up with scratchy vinyl records played on one of those small, plastic record players, after which I graduated to tapes with a single earphone. Much of what is now on YouTube is vastly better in terms of sound quality, and I remain pleasantly surprised.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Youtube sound quality is pretty poor. I find that MOG has the best sound.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Taggart said:


> OK as long as it's out of copyright or is free.


Good answer! The recording police will bypass your door.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

RIAA coming your way.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> all good with me


But you like Nelson Eddy.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

HD videos have audio encoded at 192 kbps, high enough for any audio snobs to be embarrassed by blind tests. Of course it comes down to the source file that is uploaded.... garbage in, garbage out.


----------



## lll (Oct 7, 2012)

Couchie said:


> HD videos have audio encoded at 192 kbps, high enough for any audio snobs to be embarrassed by blind tests. Of course it comes down to the source file that is uploaded.... garbage in, garbage out.




. .


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

i tested about 20 downloaders and this one came out on top in terms of sound quality:

http://www.hddownloader.com/

i also tested 4 for video quality and it won that too.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> But you like Nelson Eddy.


Yep, if its got Eddie/Eddy in it, even just some swirling currents - I like it.


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

I’ve recently been using youtube-mp3 but have mixed feeling about the sound.
It can range from good to very poor, but because there’s so much fascinating and rare music on youtube it’s rather good when you find something interesting that sounds good and is free!


----------

